# Bottle Art



## Conch times (Dec 8, 2012)

So in an effort to get the wife into bottles she comes up with this idea.







 I've got to give the old girl some credit, it came out pretty good!


----------



## Asterx (Dec 8, 2012)

Thats attractive, looks nice all lit up. Are those glass beads?


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 8, 2012)

Quite impressive I would have to say.  Both of my daughters have done a lot of stained glass work,  sand blasted glass entry doors and shower doors for a lot of people.  The oldest girl has done a lot of glass art, cast bronze statues done by making the wax masters that were investment cast in ceramic molds.  They have both done a lot of stone carvings   We also had a niece that lived with us and all three of them went to and graduated from the Ringling School of Art.  They each used our summer house at the waters edge - for their art studio work.  The oldest girl also made me some hand made marbles.   
 When she was a little girl I would put her on the kitchen floor with a carpenters pencil and a roll of store wrapping paper to draw on.  As she got better at it I taught her to draw wads of paper to learn shading and shadows.  The youngest daughter made me a stained glass double wing airplane that has kaleidoscope propeller system.  Great girls resulted from their Dad's love.  (and ones uncle is there also.      RED Matthews


----------



## Conch times (Dec 11, 2012)

Yea, the wife used those flat glass decoration type beads for the outside and I put a small Christmas light string inside.


----------



## Mr.Silver (Dec 15, 2012)

Some of my buyers, buy my glass bottles put colored sand into them, some decorated by putting flowers in them, I seen this done at different antique shows, maybe she can sell them on eBay !


----------



## Stardust (Dec 29, 2012)

THAT came out great! I love crafts~


----------

